# Pompano question



## ldw (Aug 30, 2009)

What’s a good drag setting for pompano on the beach using fish bites? Relatively tight or loose?


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

I always fish relatively loose. Tight and you could lose a rod if a bull red or black drum pick it up.


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

Loose or you’ll be headed to the store to buy more rods when a school of reds or jacks come by.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Loose and tighten it as you fight


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Tight enough that it will set the hook , but loose enough so that a jack crevalle or ray doesn't pull over your sand spike and take your rod.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

What these guys said. You don’t want to chase your rod and reel across the sand as it heads to the water. Plenty loose.
I’ve had schools of Jack Crevalle come thru with (I’m estimating) a couple hundred fish in them.


----------



## HighCotton (Oct 2, 2007)

stevenattsu said:


> Loose and tighten it as you fight


^^^This is correct^^^


----------



## Capnmichael (Sep 18, 2015)

If your using those little plastic spikes then very loose.


----------

